# A couple of things...



## willthedancer (Jan 26, 2017)

I made a taper shank boring bar as a teenager. I only used it once. It gets some new life today.

New fixturing in the works for milling on the lathe.


----------



## willthedancer (Jan 28, 2017)

Update: Mounted my little Yuasa rotary table to that monstrosity.


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 27, 2017)

So what are you doing with that?

Cheers Phil


----------

